# Disgusted at Sams Stop and Shop Orange Beach



## nautoncall (Nov 17, 2007)

Guys, I"m somewhat frustrated because I "did" frequent this place often and still think it's a great store, however, I had an experience that I still can't believe happened. As a business owner, I'm truly amazed by this. I have a boat at Sportsmans Marina and am at this store often. I recently purchased a fuel sending unit. It was the Sea Choice brand and was in that horrible shrink wrapped cardboard backing packaging, cost $25. I had my old unit and "thought" this would be the same, however, once I got it opened, it did not fit because my tank is deeper than it is wide and the arm would hit the side. Well, I took it back and just went to the counter and said I wanted to bring this back because it didn't fit. I wasn't asking for my money back, because I had lots of other things I was going to get and told them at the register. I was in the fishing section, and I assume this was the owner. He came up to me rather abrasively and said, "How am I supposed to sell this because you destroyed the packaging, and how does it not fit"? I tried to explain my tank orientation and because of the shrink wrapping I didn't know how to open the packaging as there is no way to open it without tearing it up. He said he was going to give my money back, but "now I can't sell this and would I buy it opened like this?" The he followed this up by saying, "I just don't understand how you couldn't tell that it was not going to fit". At this point I got rather defensive, as I was being accused of being "not smart enough" to see that this wouldn't fit. I tried explain things and he just walked off.

At this point, my mind starting processing this whole encounter and I couldn't believe what was just said to me. My girlfriend was in the back getting some stuff. I was telling her what happened when he walked by. I said, "sir, were you saying I was stupid because I couldn't tell that this would not work in my tank". He said, "well I just don't understand how you couldn't tell". I asked again, " so I guess I'm just stupid?". He answered, "well, it appears that way". I was flabbergasted. I said, "I guess if I'm stupid you don't need me as a customer. He said, "that would help me out because you have brought stuff back before". We put all our stuff up and I left. I am still upset over this. 

Yes, the packaging was "destroyed" but there was no way to get this open. All they had to say was, I'm not going to be able to sell this and can't accept the return". It was just $25 freaking dollars. I was totally degraded as a person, a repeat customer, etc. Yes, I have brought back some other boat items. I don't know about you guys, but I occasionally buy boat items that don't fit like I expected. West Marine, Blue Water, and every other business has never been so rude. 

Thanks for reading my rant.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Cant you cut the arm back and reattach the float? I bought one before that was around 25 bucks and I had to shorten the arm..It tell you in the instructions on how to measure ur tank and so fourth to get the correct length..Just make sure u look at the correct chart.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

You might want to send Chris_V a personal message. I think he works there. Sorry that happened to you.

E.g.:
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/sams-stop-shop-ob-64943/index2/


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

nautoncall said:


> Guys, I"m somewhat frustrated because I "did" frequent this place often and still think it's a great store, however, I had an experience that I still can't believe happened. As a business owner, I'm truly amazed by this. I have a boat at Sportsmans Marina and am at this store often. I recently purchased a fuel sending unit. It was the Sea Choice brand and was in that horrible shrink wrapped cardboard backing packaging, cost $25. I had my old unit and "thought" this would be the same, however, once I got it opened, it did not fit because my tank is deeper than it is wide and the arm would hit the side. Well, I took it back and just went to the counter and said I wanted to bring this back because it didn't fit. I wasn't asking for my money back, because I had lots of other things I was going to get and told them at the register. I was in the fishing section, and I assume this was the owner. He came up to me rather abrasively and said, "How am I supposed to sell this because you destroyed the packaging, and how does it not fit"? I tried to explain my tank orientation and because of the shrink wrapping I didn't know how to open the packaging as there is no way to open it without tearing it up. He said he was going to give my money back, but "now I can't sell this and would I buy it opened like this?" The he followed this up by saying, "I just don't understand how you couldn't tell that it was not going to fit". At this point I got rather defensive, as I was being accused of being "not smart enough" to see that this wouldn't fit. I tried explain things and he just walked off.
> 
> At this point, my mind starting processing this whole encounter and I couldn't believe what was just said to me. My girlfriend was in the back getting some stuff. I was telling her what happened when he walked by. I said, "sir, were you saying I was stupid because I couldn't tell that this would not work in my tank". He said, "well I just don't understand how you couldn't tell". I asked again, " so I guess I'm just stupid?". He answered, "well, it appears that way". I was flabbergasted. I said, "I guess if I'm stupid you don't need me as a customer. He said, "that would help me out because you have brought stuff back before". We put all our stuff up and I left. I am still upset over this.
> 
> ...


A couple of things to consider.......

1) If I read it correctly he offered to give you your money back in spite of the fact he ends up with a product he may not be able to sell. (Next time slice the plastic with an exacto knife and you can save the packing)
2) If it were any normal parts store (truck, tractor, auto or marine) they wouldn't even consider taking it back because it is an electrical part.
3)Apparently he felt it was obvious that you picked the wrong part(I'll bet your not the first) and you were the one who asked the question if he thought you were stupid, he just gave you an honest answer.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't guess the store owner needs the business. He must be loaded with it. Let me see you frequent the store and you may spend 500-1000 dollars a year there I'm jus saying. And he is fussing over a 25.00 part that is opened. 
Apparently he doesn't look at a P&L or know how to treat his customers.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've often wondered why some companies package their products in that plastic stuff that you have to destroy to open it. The way I look at it, if the factory can't supply a box, they need to accept it back from the store. They are cutting corners every way they can these days to save .10 which the CEO receives at the end of the year in a huge bonus.


----------



## nautoncall (Nov 17, 2007)

XL883. Point taken. But I would have gladly accepted that they couldn't take it back. I don't disagree with his arguement. I was just jumped on for bringing back something that was opened in such a manner and the hostility in confronting me was really unbelievable. I'll remember the exacto knife. Also, someone can be honest, but if you own a business, you usually keep your thoughts to yourself. The customer is always right, even if you don't believe it.


----------



## nautoncall (Nov 17, 2007)

Kelly, $500-1000.....for sure. My boat is right down the road and I go to it as often as I can.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

It sounds like you goaded him 3 times or more to admit you were stupid, (my wife would have told me the first time I was) I think I would have stopped when he first told me I was getting my money back and be done with it. 2 wrongs don't make a right, first find out if it was the owner or an employee then try to settle this and become friends.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

He gave you your $$ back, what are you complaining about? He will lose $$ making you happy. 

Get over it...


----------



## nautoncall (Nov 17, 2007)

Karma, if you read my post, I wasn't asking for my money back, and no he wouldn't lose money making me happy. I spent 20X that amount in the store.


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

nautoncall said:


> XL883. Point taken. But I would have gladly accepted that they couldn't take it back. I don't disagree with his arguement. I was just jumped on for bringing back something that was opened in such a manner and the hostility in confronting me was really unbelievable. I'll remember the exacto knife. Also, someone can be honest, but if you own a business, you usually keep your thoughts to yourself. The customer is always right, even if you don't believe it.


Maybe you just caught him on a bad day. I go in there periodically and have always been treated well. My wife(may she R.I.P.) bought a $25 t-shirt there once and when she got back to Birmingham realized she had picked up the wrong size and could not find the reciept. She called them and they shipped her the right size no charge based on her word and trusted her to mail them the exchange.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I always use Sams because I find their prices are as cheap if not cheaper than West Marine. I don't use J&M because I always feel like I'm intruding into a private club.
The folks at Sam's have always treated me fairly. Maybe the guy (and you) was just having a bad day. I'm glad you got your money refunded.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I can't really make any direct comment about this situation since I wasn't there but I will add this.

We have always given (IMO) excellent customer service along with a great selection of products. Our repeat customers as well as yourself (nautoncall) would have to agree if you say you "were" a regular customer. If we commonly had incidents like this, we wouldn't have the great customer base we have over our 33yr existence.

That being said, we all make bad judgement calls or have moments of honesty we wish we could take back. Anyone who deals with customer service experiences this at some point. We have bad days like anyone else and sometimes things that are happening outside of our jobs follows us to work. I will not say much about this particular incident since I wasn't there but I will say I'm sorry for your experience.


----------



## billrv (Jan 8, 2008)

It is common place for electrical items to be non return or exchange due to the obvious, the brand you stated is a brand of a distributor that the retailer buys from I would imagine there policy is no return, that being said there is no right to insult you however it seems you may have egged him on a bit, please understand retail business is tough for everyone now, slow business, a lot of competition, low profit margins etc. please keep in mind when anyone attacks a business like this it could effect jobs for someone that had nothing to do with your situation. The customer is NOT always right, as a business owner would you like to be verbally attacked on a forum


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

All I can say is that those universal sending units are adjustable as per instructions on the package. Also that I'm not a regular customer at Sams. I roll in there a few times a year, buy some frozen bait, hooks, some Fluorocarbon leader, maybe a few lures. I have started buying line from them because they have the best price on PP Ace Hollow core. I call the order in on the phone and they get it to me in a day or two. I have had nothing but great service from them always. You and the guy you had the confrontation with may just have been having a bad hair day. Best solution at times like that is to walk to the back of the store and see if you can get one of those great breakfast sammies! Tight lines to all.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Put yourself in there position, with everything and everyone they deal with in a day. I have been doing business with mike, mark, joe and steve for over 30 years, yep 30 years i used to walk up there as a kid and play video games. What he told you was the truth and sometimes the truth hurts but it was the truth, and guess what you asked for the truth. I will take that any day over someone shooting smoke up my ass. The guys that own that store and the crew that works there are good people. I will stand on that bud.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

wow! 9 posts and you come on the www. to bash a business...

i for one will never buy another pair of sperrys from them after buying my last 15 pairs or clothes or tackle, or boiled peanuts since you had a bad experience...

i'm only kidding...step away from the keyboard, take a deep breath, and start again...ain't worth it man...give em' another chance


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck i have never been there and now i want to go!!


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Ultralite said:


> wow! 9 posts and you come on the www. to bash a business...
> 
> i for one will never buy another pair of sperrys from them after buying my last 15 pairs or clothes or tackle, or boiled peanuts since you had a bad experience...
> 
> i'm only kidding...step away from the keyboard, take a deep breath, and start again...ain't worth it man...give em' another chance


 9 posts or 9000 posts...there's ZERO reason for a store owner for being an asshole...bad day or not. He should be repremanded at the very least. The fact that it pissed the OP off enough to write about it says a lot about the situation. In my experience, if I treat someone well, they might tell a few of their friends. If I treat them badly, they'll tell EVERYONE THEY KNOW! THIS is why the slogan "the customer is always right" works well in business.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL...If I ask even my friends to call me stupid it does not take me asking them 3 times to comply!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

welldoya said:


> I've often wondered why some companies package their products in that plastic stuff that you have to destroy to open it. The way I look at it, if the factory can't supply a box, they need to accept it back from the store. They are cutting corners every way they can these days to save .10 which the CEO receives at the end of the year in a huge bonus.


Because enough people in the past have put the old part in the package and returned it. Packaging that must be mutilated to open makes it obvious to the clerk to look for such.
Most retailers do, they just save it for the salesman and he gives credit to the retailer and takes it back for re-packaging.

The retailer does not really lose anything.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Chris V said:


> That being said, we all make bad judgement calls or have moments of honesty we wish we could take back. Anyone who deals with customer service experiences this at some point. We have bad days like anyone else and sometimes things that are happening outside of our jobs follows us to work. I will not say much about this particular incident since I wasn't there but I will say I'm sorry for your experience.


Agree 100%. 

Next time I'm in the OB, I'll drop by.


----------



## billfishguy17 (Mar 21, 2010)

The nice thing about being the customer is you can vote with your dollars (don't you wish you could do that with your taxes?). In business it takes 10 "ataboys" to make up for one "awesh%&". The bottom line is if you have a bad taste in your mouth don't go back. As a customer you can do this. I was a 20 yr customer of discover card and shreaded the card last week due to an issue never being resolved. Chances are the business may never notice, but you will notice and but it sure makes you feel better about yourself. Good Luck.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

So there is an excuse for poor customer service? A bad day?? Cmon, you think that someone that would go as far as to send someone a shirt knows what good customer service is, he just choose not to give any that day.


----------



## nautoncall (Nov 17, 2007)

Chris V said:


> I can't really make any direct comment about this situation since I wasn't there but I will add this.
> 
> We have always given (IMO) excellent customer service along with a great selection of products. Our repeat customers as well as yourself (nautoncall) would have to agree if you say you "were" a regular customer. If we commonly had incidents like this, we wouldn't have the great customer base we have over our 33yr existence.
> 
> That being said, we all make bad judgement calls or have moments of honesty we wish we could take back. Anyone who deals with customer service experiences this at some point. We have bad days like anyone else and sometimes things that are happening outside of our jobs follows us to work. I will not say much about this particular incident since I wasn't there but I will say I'm sorry for your experience.


Chris V...you are correct. You guys always give good customer service and you always had most things I ever needed. I'm sorry that this incidence occurred as well. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

TOBO said:


> So there is an excuse for poor customer service? A bad day?? Cmon, you think that someone that would go as far as to send someone a shirt knows what good customer service is, he just choose not to give any that day.


I think the real difference, though, is that now (as opposed to 10 or 15 years ago) somebody can post a complaint online and a thousand people or more will read it. Three days later so and so forgets about the post, but the thousand people who read it remember that so and so place is run by dickheads and won't step foot in the store again.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Just spent a week in a bay house just down the road from Sam's and made numerous trips to the store for everything from bisquits and gravy to bait to tooth brushes, even had to exchange a couple items due to size issues, customer service was great every visit.


----------



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

I've been going to Sam's since the mid 1980's and have never had a bad experience...not one. I've purchased tens of thousands of items and returned many of them. Never had an issue.
Everyone in there is nice, but if you can't take a little ribbing it may not be a good place for you to shop. And I wouldn't lob one over the plate like that.
Give them another shot, you won't regret it. They are all good folks.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 21, 2011)

Joe: "Am I stupid or what?"
me thinking I am better not tosay anything the guy is upset.
Joe: "Am I stupid or what?"
me thinking hm the guy is really pushing it... but I would rather say nothing...
Joe: "Am I stupid or what?"
The guy really pushed it...
me :" Yes, it appears that way!" 

If someone asks me three times "Am I stupid or what?" I would say: "It appears that way." It's not you are stupid but it's not smart to say three times! 

I would say to the owner: "Sir, I am not really happy with your comments a while ago. I am a frequent customer and I thought you value your customer."

How to kill a fly? with a sweet honey.


----------



## smann316 (Aug 2, 2010)

*There are.....*

plenty of places around to get tackle. I'm not down there alot, but that type of customer service is not acceptable. It amazes me that people in the service industry like that act that way. If I disrespected one of my customers like that, I'd soon be out of a job becaus they would order from someone else!


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Pretty funny post!!!!! I agree 100% that you had no smoke in your ass. I am in that store at least two times everyday and spend thousands of dollars with them every year. They have always taken any return I had and almost always have what I need. Chris has stayed late to help me, Mark will do anything, and Mike somehow managed to put together 15 party boat rigs and spooled them when I called him at 9pm and had them ready that night! Customer service is great to say the least. PERIOD!


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

I try to buy most everything I need boat/fishing wise from Sams never had any issue with returns. Customer service has always been top notch for me. Just one example they have taken part rod and reel combos for sale to get me a rod I wanted. 

On a side not the poster who said j/m feels like private club you are intruding on is spot on. Sams staff has always treated me well, I may not spend as much money has the charter guys but I drop a few thousand a over a year.


----------

